# D7000 and CLS?



## bravozulu (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm narrowing my search for a 1st DSLR to the D7000. The parameters are foreign to me, having had only film experience. But I'm attracted to the CLS capability. It seems the D7000 is the entry level camera with that feature.

Do I understand CLS correctly? I"m thinking it is ideal for using multiple strobes. I love 3 strobe lighting.
Please explain CLS.

Question 2. Which strobes do I get. SB700, SB200, one of each? 

Lastly, can anyone suggest a good reference book on digital photography suitable for a person with 40 years of film experience as a photojournalist? And perhaps a 2nd book on lighting for digital work.

My earlier post titled "1st Digital Camera" got me off to a good start. Thanks to all. :meh:


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, I have a D90, which is one of the "parents" of the D7000. (D7000 is slightly higher end, kind of the daughter of D90 and D300s)

It DOES have CLS and yes, you can use multiple strobes at the same time without buying any wires or radio triggers. I love it! 

If I were you, I'd look at the Metz for flashes or older Nikon models or Lumopro.

I'd probably get one recent Metz (I have the 50 AF-1 and like it a lot), to be used on-camera, bounced-off, in TTL mode when you'in a hurry in a room you're not familiar with and one or two full-manual, cheap-but-awesome flashes (SB-28 or Lumopro) to be used off-camera when you have time and space to set them up.

Ciao!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

bravozulu said:


> I'm narrowing my search for a 1st DSLR to the D7000. The parameters are foreign to me, having had only film experience. But I'm attracted to the CLS capability. It seems the D7000 is the entry level camera with that feature.
> 
> Do I understand CLS correctly? I"m thinking it is ideal for using multiple strobes. I love 3 strobe lighting.
> Please explain CLS.
> ...



I shoot a D7000.. and love it. Very nice body, and an excellent one to start with.... very hard to outgrow!  

CLS basically lets you control a remote flash directly from the camera. You can set power, EV variances, and modes.

CLS is useful, but does have some limitations. It works based on a small  pop of light from the pop-up flash, or a larger master flash mounted on  the camera. It can also work with an SU-800, which emits IR to control  other flashes.

Some limitations are distance, and vastly decreased distance ability in  bright light. Most of us prefer good wireless flash triggers that allow  pretty much the same capability. I use Pocket Wizards, often with SU-800  on top of the PW... gives me full CLS capability in any light, and out  to some outrageous distances! lol!

SB-200's are very small.. and designed more for macro work, and extreme  close up work. They might useful as a hair light, but that would  probably be about it. The SB-700 is a nice medium sized flash.. that has  pretty good power output. If you are wanting to use any diffusion  (light modifiers), you might want to consider the SB-800 / SB-900 / SB910  series... you will need the extra power!

CLS links you may want to read:

Nikon CLS Practical Guide: 13. SB800 A and AA Modes

Oleg Novikov Photography » Nikon Creative Lighting System (CLS) review

On the books.. there are a lot of books that are recommended... some  very entry level, some not. Based on your background, you should have  some understanding of light... so I will skip the entry level stuff

I like these.. Kelby is a good writer, and there is a lot of good info  here. We all have our favorites...  so you will probably get a lot more  recommendations!
Amazon.com: Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Volumes 1, 2, and 3 (9780321678737): Scott Kelby: Books

I see he has a fourth book out also.....
Amazon.com: The Digital Photography Book, Part 4 (9780321773029): Scott Kelby: Books

I also recommend this one... it covers the lighting aspect a bit more
Amazon.com:  Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It: Learn Step by Step How to Go from Empty  Studio to Finished Image (Voices That Matter) (9780321786616): Scott  Kelby: Books


----------



## bravozulu (Apr 8, 2012)

Zapo, I already own 3 older Nikon SB16 strobes with power packs. I use them on stands with softboxes. And I think I still l have a few slaves around. So, all I would need to have them work with the D7000 is to use the on-camera tiny strobe or get one modern SB series strobe. 

One of the models of SB mentions infra-red. Is that the common way of triggering strobes these days?

And, are light meters (hand) still used these days? I really prefer reading incident light to set exposer. And to balance multiple trobes. It is a Minolta Autometer F. I could sell it on eBay if it truly Neanderthal technology. My knowledge of photography is tied to the 1960's. I'm old. And CGipson, thanks for the book suggestions. I saw a few of the Scott Kelby books at the camera store and breezed through them. 

After cruising through the 35mm section of eBay, I think I can recover 60% of my cost for digital gear by selling my Nikon FTn and 7 lenses. Though I might keep my 300mm ED lens (F4). And my 35 PC architecture lens.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 8, 2012)

> And, are light meters (hand) still used these days?


For this, it's way better to wait for Charlie. All I know is that there is an iPhone app that meters light and it's almost as accurate as expensive stuff.


> I already own 3 older Nikon SB16 strobes with power packs.


No need to buy more strobes then (unless you want to use 4 or you want one with TTL)! Only issue with using old flashes and optical slaves is that, *as far as I know*, you would not be able to set the power from the camera (=you need to walk to and from a flash when you need to adjust its power). With either Nikon CLS or a modern set of radio triggers and flashes you can do everything from your camera's controller menu. (Charlie, please confirm this, I only tried Nikon CLS and I'm not entirely sure of what I said about old flashes and radio triggers).


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:


> > And, are light meters (hand) still used these days?
> 
> 
> For this, it's way better to wait for Charlie. All I know is that there is an iPhone app that meters light and it's almost as accurate as expensive stuff.
> ...



Only CLS compatible flashes work with CLS... this precludes most older flashes... and most (if not all) 3rd party flashes.  However.. if shooting manual, you can get simple optical triggers for your older flashes (unless they have the optical built in.)

 I used a Sekonic 358 when I am shooting studio type stuff.... and occasionally I will use it outdoors to get a blend of flash / ambient. A light meter is a light meter... it may lack some the gee-whiz features of some of the new meters, but that old Minolta is a good one!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 8, 2012)

D7000 CLS feature is the reason "pocketwizard inc." got my business quite some time ago


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> D7000 CLS feature is the reason "pocketwizard inc." got my business quite some time ago



I have to agree the Pocket Wizards are FAR superior... but also much more expensive! But for someone starting out.. or just wanting to play with multiple flashes, CLS is a good way to go. I have seen some really nice work done using just CLS, in the right conditions.. by a knowledgeable photographer.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > D7000 CLS feature is the reason "pocketwizard inc." got my business quite some time ago
> ...



Oh yes I agree in perfect controlled environment CLS will work great =)


----------



## bravozulu (Apr 8, 2012)

Not having my camera yet, what is the performance difference between the wireless built in on SB series strobes and the Pocket Wizard?  (at $180 each)


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 8, 2012)

Infrared vs radio signal I believe.  Nikon uses infrared to control the remote flashes, which can be unreliable and a lot more susceptible to interference.  Radio signal can go through objects and have greater range.


----------

